
Richard Dawkins: Did Ahmed intend to get arrested for his clock? - mgalka
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/people/richard-dawkins-defends-ahmed-mohamed-comments-and-dismisses-islamophobia-as-a-non-word-10515389.html
======
mastermojo
That kid is a little shit. Its not a bad thing, I was a little shit as a
teenager too. Thank god the internet wasn't around to blow me way out of
proportion.

------
cinitriqs
He's been trolling his own twitter ever since last Friday again... Trying to
find buyers for his books... Does he make sense sometimes? sure! Does he
completely miss the ball on this one: well, you be the judge ;)

------
dreyfiz
Pure garbage from the new king of blowhards. He's in way too deep, like Bill
Maher, and he's now preaching only to his dwindling choir.

~~~
dreyfiz
Yes, Richard Dawkins, a 14-year-old boy intended to get arrested and
deliberately provoked an overreaction by Texas racists, whose existence I'm
sure he was totally aware of, because 14 year old boys are some wily
motherfuckers.

Richard Dawkins, once a luminary, now a delusional conspiracy theorist
struggling to cling to the fringes of respectable society, drowning in his own
diarrhea.

~~~
mgalka
Won't disagree with you about Dawkins. But he has a point. Looking back at it,
I feel sort of ashamed for jumping on the bandwagon so quickly.

Really, other than possibly connecting a few wires, the kid didn't build a
clock. He took a clock, and put it in a bomb-looking suitcase.

It seems unlikely a kid would intentionally try to get in trouble for carrying
a bomb. But it seems even more unlikely that he would put a clock in a bomb-
looking suitcase and bring it to school as a science project.

